# Questions before I buy a budgie :D



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello!! I just joined this forum as I'm hoping to get a parakeet sometime in the next month. I had a couple questions about supplies and preparing for a bird: 

I'm thinking about getting one male parakeet and working with him for a couple months then maybe getting a second if it goes well, is that okay for the parakeet? I'm home almost all day every day because I go to online school, so he'll have company pretty much constantly.
I'm planning on getting a cage I found on Amazon, it's 30 x 18 x 18, would that be okay for two budgies if I ended up getting a second? 
Also, my room is pretty decorated. I know he would have to have out of cage time flying around the room but I'm not sure what's safe for him. I can hide the electric cords pretty easy, and I have blinds for the window. Is it necessary to cover all the mirrors? It's doable for me, I just was wondering if it was needed. My room has lots of small plastic plants (think pots with little succulents) and fake flower arrangements in vases (not big ones tho) would that be bad for him? Plus I have quite a few picture frames hanging up. There are electric cords behind and under some of my dressers, would he be able to get into those?
Finally, when I let him fly around will he poop a ton? I can put a cover over my bed but I don't want to stain the carpet. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

The best thing to do with poop is to let it dry and just get it with the vacuum. I have wooden flooring so I just sweep it up when I clean up the spilt seed. The only issue would be if he has runny poop. That is more difficult. I suppose you could spread out old sheets, towels or even paper towel to protect the carpet.

You might want to get a cage that has a built in seed catcher or purchase a skirt for it. My new boy literally jumps in his seed dish, which is a real mess not a big deal for me cos I don't have carpet, if I did have carpet it would be reqlly annoying though.


----------



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> The best thing to do with poop is to let it dry and just get it with the vacuum. I have wooden flooring so I just sweep it up when I clean up the spilt seed. The only issue would be if he has runny poop. That is more difficult. I suppose you could spread out old sheets, towels or even paper towel to protect the carpet.
> 
> You might want to get a cage that has a built in seed catcher or purchase a skirt for it. My new boy literally jumps in his seed dish, which is a real mess not a big deal for me cos I don't have carpet, if I did have carpet it would be reqlly annoying though.


Okay that would probably work! Thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's fine to start with one bird, you may have a easier time taming him a bit if he is the only bird. If you decide to bring in a second bird you will need another cage because the second bird should be quarantined for a minimum of 30 days completely away, in another room, from the first bird, this is required to prevent any illness being transferred between birds. Birds are masters at hiding illness and if there would be any issues with the second bird it may become apparent within the first 30 days and you would not want any illness passed on to the first bird. 
Yes, you will need to cover all mirrors, the bird does not understand that what it sees in the mirror is a reflection and could fly right into the mirror thinking it is another room, and be seriously injured.
Another thing you should do before getting any bird is locate an avian vet and have funds set aside should you need to take the bird to a vet. Part of the responsibility of having a pet is to provide medical attention if necessary and you do not want to be scrambling around at the last minute looking for a vet that treats birds if something would come up that requires medical attention. You can search in this link by entering your city and state https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Thank you for asking questions PRIOR to bringing a budgie into your heart and home.
Please review the information in the links below:

Before you get a Budgie*
*Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cody said:


> It's fine to start with one bird, you may have a easier time taming him a bit if he is the only bird. If you decide to bring in a second bird you will need another cage because the second bird should be quarantined for a minimum of 30 days completely away, in another room, from the first bird, this is required to prevent any illness being transferred between birds. Birds are masters at hiding illness and if there would be any issues with the second bird it may become apparent within the first 30 days and you would not want any illness passed on to the first bird.
> Yes, you will need to cover all mirrors, the bird does not understand that what it sees in the mirror is a reflection and could fly right into the mirror thinking it is another room, and be seriously injured.
> Another thing you should do before getting any bird is locate an avian vet and have funds set aside should you need to take the bird to a vet. Part of the responsibility of having a pet is to provide medical attention if necessary and you do not want to be scrambling around at the last minute looking for a vet that treats birds if something would come up that requires medical attention. You can search in this link by entering your city and state https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


Okay, that is VERY helpful. Thank you! I found a vet near me and I believe they treat birds. I'm going to find out soon


----------

